# Rodbaston - Animal Zone



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I know their are a number of threads about Roddy, but thought I'd just post a taster of what you can see at the Animal Zone if you choose to come along and see me on the Animal unit on Sunday!

Here are some shots I took over the summer.


















































Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

(and this is me - say hello!)










See you Sunday!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Some great photo's there Andy!

I especially love the vine pics!

p.s sorry for locking this....t'was an accidental button push:blush:

Matt.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

*Nice one*

Carnt wait


----------



## Andrew1112 (Nov 1, 2008)

RICHARD OWEN said:


> Carnt wait


 Sunday can't come quick enough fo me


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Some great photo's there Andy!
> 
> I especially love the vine pics!
> 
> ...


I'll forgive you if you forgive me for sticking it in the wrong section!:lol2:


NOTE - Please don't kick off when you find our beautiful prasina (Asian vine) is labelled as oxybelis (south american vine) - I'm on the case!


One of my favourite snakes in the collection here's another piccie!










See you all sunday!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

*prices*

what are the prices for none members and what time can you get in


----------

